# Intelligibility of Romanian text



## jazyk

I'd like all native Romance speakers to translate into their own languages everything they understand about the following text. It would be great if you didn't peak at others' translations. Please do your best and try to use to your own advantage all the lexical knowledge you've acquired from other Romance languages as well as Latin, in case you have studied them.

*Unul dintre cei mai cunoscuţi desenatori de personaje animate din lume, americanul Joseph Barbera, a murit la vârsta de 95 de ani.

*
Împreună cu un alt creator de desene animate, Bill Hanna - care a murit în urmă cu 5 ani, Barbera a creat o serie de producţii devenite celebre.  Cele mai cunoscute personaje, Tom şi Jerry, pentru care au câştigat 7 premii Oscar.


----------



## badgrammar

Unul dintre cei mai cunoscuţi *dessinateur de personnages animés* din lume, *American* Joseph Barbera, *est mort à l'age de 95 ans.*

And I would not have understood that much if I did not know who Joseph Barbera was...

I have heard that for Romanians it is far easier to understand French than the other way around.


----------



## Flaminius

Even if I am not a native Romance speaker nor do I always speak romantic, here is my try.

*Unul dintre cei mai cunoscuţi desenatori de personaje animate din lume, americanul Joseph Barbera, a murit la vârsta de 95 de ani.*

One among those most famous designers of animation characters in the lume (world?), Joseph Barbera, an American, has died at the vârsta (age?) of 95 years.

The translation might be plagued with false friends and grammar errors but I am fairly sure that my overall understanding is okay.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

jazyk said:


> I'd like all native Romance speakers to translate into their own languages everything they understand about the following text. It would be great if you didn't peak at others' translations. Please do your best and try to use to your own advantage all the lexical knowledge you've acquired from other Romance languages as well as Latin, in case you have studied them.
> 
> *Unul dintre cei mai cunoscuţi desenatori de personaje animate din lume, americanul Joseph Barbera, a murit la vârsta de 95 de ani.*
> 
> 
> Împreună cu un alt creator de desene animate, Bill Hanna - care a murit în urmă cu 5 ani, Barbera a creat o serie de producţii devenite celebre. Cele mai cunoscute personaje, Tom şi Jerry, pentru care au câştigat 7 premii Oscar.


 
My try:

Uno dei più conosciuti disegnatori di personaggi animati* del mondo, l'americano Joseph Barbera, è morto all'età di 95 anni.
[Împreună] con un altro creatore di cartoni animati, Bill Hanna, morto 5 anni anni fa. Barbera ha creato una serie di produzioni divenute celebri. Tra i personaggi più conosciuti, Tom e Jerry, per i quali hanno [câştigat] 7 premi Oscar.

* This is a literal translation. It would be better to say: disegnatori di cartoni animati.

I could guess by context the meaning of the words I left out, but decided not to translate them because honestly I'm not 100% sure on what they mean.


----------



## jazyk

Here's the rest of the story. I hope you keep up your good work. I'm impressed with what I've seen so far. If, for some reason, you'd rather send me a private message with your translation, feel free to, but I think it would be better for everybody to have all our versions here.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

_Um dos mais conhecidos desenhadores de personagens animadas do mundo [?], o americano Joseph Barbera, morreu [la vârsta?] com 95 anos.

Junto com um outro criador de desenhos animados, Bill Hanna - o qual morreu há 5 anos, Barbera criou uma série de produções que se tornaram célebres. As suas personagens mais conhecidas, Tom e Jerry, receberam 7 
prémios Oscar.
_
In many cases, I guessed the meaning of the words from context. I had to read the whole text carefully first. The translation is not completely literal.


----------



## betulina

Nice and funny, Jazyk!  Let's see... I put in [x] what would be more natural in Catalan and in "x" what I understand just from the context.

*Unul dintre cei mai cunoscuţi desenatori de personaje animate din lume, americanul Joseph Barbera, a murit la vârsta de 95 de ani.

Un dels més coneguts dissenyadors [dibuixants] de personatges [dibuixos] animats "del món", l'americà Joseph Barbera, ha mort "a l'edat" de 95 anys.
*
Împreună cu un alt creator de desene animate, Bill Hanna - care a murit în urmă cu 5 ani, Barbera a creat o serie de producţii devenite celebre.  Cele mai cunoscute personaje, Tom şi Jerry, pentru care au câştigat 7 premii Oscar.

_"Juntament" amb un altre creador de dissenys [dibuixos] animats, Bill Hanna -que va morir "fa" 5 anys, Barbera va crear una sèrie de productes que s'han fet cèlebres. Els personatges més coneguts, Tom i Jerry,   "han rebut" 7 premis Oscar._


----------



## konungursvia

L'un des plus célèbres dessinateurs de personnages animés du monde, l'Américain Joseph Barbara, est mort à l'âge e 95 ans.


----------



## vince

jazyk said:


> I'd like all native Romance speakers to translate into their own languages everything they understand about the following text. It would be great if you didn't peak at others' translations. Please do your best and try to use to your own advantage all the lexical knowledge you've acquired from other Romance languages as well as Latin, in case you have studied them.
> 
> *Unul dintre cei mai cunoscuţi desenatori de personaje animate din lume, americanul Joseph Barbera, a murit la vârsta de 95 de ani.
> 
> *
> Împreună cu un alt creator de desene animate, Bill Hanna - care a murit în urmă cu 5 ani, Barbera a creat o serie de producţii devenite celebre.  Cele mai cunoscute personaje, Tom şi Jerry, pentru care au câştigat 7 premii Oscar.




I'm not a native Romance speaker, but I will try (I don't know any Romanian):

One of the most well known designers of animated characters (cartoonist?) ??? the American Joseph barbera, died ???? of 95 years

???? a high creator of animated drawings (dessins animés?), Bill Hanna ??? died ??? 5 years, Barbera created the series of production that became (devenir?) famous. His most well-known characters, Tom & Jerry, ??? seven Oscar awards (premios?)

Not sure about the meanings of small words like cele, care, cei, cu,


----------



## Arianton

*Unul dintre cei mai cunoscuţi desenatori de personaje animate din lume, americanul Joseph Barbera, a murit la vârsta de 95 de ani.

*
Împreună cu un alt creator de desene animate, Bill Hanna - care a murit în urmă cu 5 ani, Barbera a creat o serie de producţii devenite celebre. Cele mai cunoscute personaje, Tom şi Jerry, pentru care au câştigat 7 premii Oscar.

Haha...I'm Romanian....well part... I speak it...


----------

